# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Column: Lage glycemie koolhydraten dieet vermindert de kans op longembolie

## gerard1977

*Lage glycemie koolhydraten dieet vermindert de kans op longembolie*

U heeft een lange reis achter de rug en mag eindelijk uit het vliegtuig. U komt in actie en het bloed begint weer iets harder door het lichaam te lopen. Op eens merkt u een vage pijn op de borst en beginnen de longen minder goed te werken. U begint dan ook te snakken naar adem en u voelt zich zeer onaangenaam. Dit verschijnsel wordt een longembolie genoemd en is levensbedreigend. Waardoor wordt een longembolie veroorzaakt en waarom is het goed om daarbij een lage glycemie koolhydraten dieet te nemen? 

*Ontstaan van de longembolie*

Omdat men langdurig rust heeft gehad is de bloedsomloop ook tijdelijk veel lager geweest. Bij een trage bloedsomloop heeft het bloed de neiging om te gaan stollen en daarbij aan de vaatwand te plakken. Dit wordt een trombose genoemd oftewel een bloedpropje. Komt de persoon weer in beweging dan neemt de bloeddoorloopsnelheid weer toe waardoor op dat moment de trombose kan loslaten. Het bloedpropje wordt meegevoerd door het bloed tot er een te klein bloedvaatje wordt tegengekomen. De trombose kan niet verder gaan. Oftewel het bloedpropje zorgt voor een opstopping in de bloedtoevoer waardoor een deel van het lichaam geen bloed meer krijgt. Veel kleine bloedvaatjes zijn geconcentreerd bij de longen waardoor voornamelijk bij de longen een bloedopstopping kan ontstaan. Krijgt de long door de trombose geen bloed meer dan kan een deel van de long daardoor afsterven. Dan is er sprake van een longembolie. 

*Wat is het belang van diepe veneuze trombose?*

Bij diepe veneuze trombose heeft de patient de aanleg om trombose te ontwikkelen in de onderbenen. Bij diepe veneuze trombose zijn de bloedvaten verzwakt en loopt het bloed bij weinig beweging vertraagd. Overdag trekt de zwaartekracht daarbij aan het bloed zodat de bloedvaten wijdt gaan staan. Hierdoor werken de vaatklepjes in de aderen minder efficiënt en dus stroomt het bloed zeer traag. Ook in staande of zittende positie waarbij de persoon weinig beweegt zal het bloed traag stromen. Daardoor gaat het bloed samenklonteren en wordt een trombose gevormd. Door de diepe veneuze trombose neemt de hoeveelheid kleine bloedpropjes hechtend aan de vaatwand toe, en nemen in grootte toe. 

*De plakkerigheid van het bloed* 

Onderdeel van de vorming van trombose is eveneens wat de patient eet. Een hoge concentratie van glucose in het bloed maakt dat de plakkerigheid van het bloed toeneemt. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan stroop. Als stroop te lang blijft staan dan ontstaan er suikerkristalletjes. Stroperig bloed speelt een versnelde trombose vorming in de hand. Welke producten zorgen voor een hoge bloedglucosegehalte? Dat zijn de koolhydraten met een hoge glycemie waarde. Voedsel met een GI waarde van meer dan 70 zorgen voor een glucosestoot aan het lichaam waardoor het lichaam insuline gaat produceren om de glucose tegen te werken. Het bloedglucosegehalte daalt weer drastisch echter de patient krijgt dan snel weer trek waardoor weer meer koolhydraten worden ingenomen. Het bloedglucosegehalte zal gemiddeld gezien veel te hoog liggen, waardoor het bloed plakkerig wordt. In combinatie met een trage bloeddoorstroomsnelheid neemt de kans op trombose vorming stevig toe en dus ook het risico op een longembolie. Een dieet op basis van koolhydraten met een lage GI waarde is daarmee geschikt voor mensen met diepe veneuze trombose. 

*Het lage glycemie koolhydraten dieet*

Alle voedingsproducten met een lage glycemie koolhydraten zijn goed voor verminderde plakkerigheid van het bloed. Daarnaast zorgt een geleidelijke toevoer van glucose ervoor dat het bloed stabiel is waarnaast een hongerig gevoel uitblijft. Er wordt onderscheid gemaakt in de volgende groepen koolhydraten met een lage glycemie waarde:
* GI waarde van minder dan 15: sperziebonen, alle slasoorten, pinda’s, bloemkool, paprika;
* GI waarde tussen 20 en 40: magere melk, peren, wortelen, grapefruit, pruimen;
* GI waarde tussen 40 en 55: macaroni, druiven, banaan, rijst, spaghetti;
* GI waarde tussen 55 en 70: witte rijst, pizza, roggebrood, volkorenbrood, rozijnen;
* GI waarde van meer dan 70: honing, cornflakes, stokbrood, dadels, aardappelpuree. 
Uiteraard is dit een kleine selectie aan glycemie koolhydraat houdende voedingsproducten. Des te lager de GI waarde is des te gunstiger is dat voor de stroperigheid van uw bloed. Om daarnaast de kans op trombosevorming extra te verkleinen dient de patient aanvullend te bewegen juist omdat de enkel beweging met de kuiten de bloedpomp vormt van de benen. 

Bron: 
*Diepe veneuze trombose kan longembolie veroorzaken*
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...roorzaken.html
*Slechte koolhydraten zijn dikmakers*
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/d...kers-5545.html

----------


## Nora

Wat goed om te weten wat je dan het beste kunt eten!

----------


## gerard1977

Uiteraard is het een beperkte selectie aan voorbeelden wat je het beste kunt eten. Zoek op het internet naar laag houdende glycemie koolhydraat voedsel zodat je een compleet pakket aan gunstige dieten en longembolie verminderende dieten kunt volgen.

----------


## gerard1977

Diepe veneuze trombose is een ernstige aandoening en kan eveneens leiden tot de drie meest gevaarlijke gezondheidsaandoeningen 'hartinfarct', 'herseninfarct' en 'longembolie'.

Lees hier verder over: *Hoe wordt uw leven door (diepe veneuze) trombose bedreigd?*

----------


## christel1

Als je heel lang moet stilzitten bv in een vliegtuig wordt het aangeraden om een kinderaspirientje te slikken, of een gewone aspirine, dit is een bloedverdunner die veel gegeven wordt aan mensen met hartproblemen en voorkomt ook het krijgen van een bloedklonter na lang stilzitten, ook is het aangeraden om regelmatig eens op te staan, je kan bv heel veel naar het toilet gaan als je op het vliegtuig zit, niet aangenaam maar je beweegt toch een beetje. Misschien een aanrader voor mensen die een verre vliegtuigreis gaan maken ?

----------


## sietske763

lage glykemie KH kun je googelen p GI index of op Koolhydraten index, daar staan heel erg veel soorten voedig die KH bevaten van goede tot slechte KH.
zelf stel ik mijn dieet om af te vallen samen met deze index

----------


## gerard1977

Om af te vallen kunt u handig gebruik maken van het kiloknaller dieet. Deze titel is mogelijk is misleidend, maar om vele kilo's af te vallen dient dit op een geleidelijke manier te gebeuren. Dit betekent dus geen crash dieet, maar een andere levenswijze. Daartoe kunt u afvallen door het eten van gezonde koolhydraten, eiwitten, onverzadigde vetten en zuivel producten.
Lees hier verder over:* Hoe ziet het kiloknaller dieet eruit?*

----------

